# graph of my 3 subs, need EQ help



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm looking for some EQ advise on my 3 subs, I have a marty sub and inuke 3000dsp, then 2 PA-120s. I can only manually eq the marty, I have to let Audyssey do it's thing overall.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you really have response flat down to 15 Hz, that’s really impressive. :T I’d suggest trying a house curve slope between ~25-30 Hz and 90 Hz.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you really have response flat down to 15 Hz, that’s really impressive. :T I’d suggest trying a house curve slope between ~25-30 Hz and 90 Hz.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hmm, how would one go about making a house curve using the iNuke software. Currently I have a HPF at 20 hz, 12db butterworth. Then on the parametric EQ tab, I have a filter at 20hz -4 dBs HS12. I don't understand how all those PEQ, hs12 etc filters work together.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sorry, I know nothing of the iNuke’s equalization capabilities, but if it has at least 4-5 parametric filters you could use REW’s RTA feature and tweak the EQ filters in real time. Meaning, any EQ changes will register and be visible immediately on the screen. 

For instance, you have a broad dip between 40 and 70 Hz. You could start by setting a filter setting at say 55 Hz and boost it a few dB. You’ll see a rise in response there. Then you could adjust the filter width (aka “Q” or “Bandwidth”) and watch the filter “spread” until the trough is no longer there.

That’s mainly for your experimentation and learning how it all works. To accomplish the actual house curve, you’ll probably instead want to reduce in the 30-50 Hz range and the 65-95 Hz range.










Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sorry, I know nothing of the iNuke’s equalization capabilities, but if it has at least 4-5 parametric filters you could use REW’s RTA feature and tweak the EQ filters in real time. Meaning, any EQ changes will register and be visible immediately on the screen.
> 
> For instance, you have a broad dip between 40 and 70 Hz. You could start by setting a filter setting at say 55 Hz and boost it a few dB. You’ll see a rise in response there. Then you could adjust the filter width (aka “Q” or “Bandwidth”) and watch the filter “spread” until the trough is no longer there.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I didn't think to use the RTA feature. I would set a filter, tweak it, take a measurement and repeat. what type of tone should I send to the sub for use with the RTA feature?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Use Pink PN and these RTA settings:


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

JohnM said:


> Use Pink PN and these RTA settings:
> 
> View attachment 112506


Awesome, exactly what I needed. Thanks.


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

After playing around with filters and using RTA, this is what I've come up with. The red is after filters. Could someone look also at my filters in Inuke, I had to get extreme to get it flatter.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well something’s definitely not right. 15 dB cuts should get way more than 4-5 dB of effective change. What is the purpose of the shelving filters at 20 and 122 Hz?




















Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

The filter at 20 hz is a second order 16hz HPF (iNuke can only go to 20hz). It's workaround explained here: http://www.avsforum.com/forum/155-d...tend-high-pass-filter-below-20hz-dcx2496.html


----------



## Bloodta (Sep 15, 2014)

After further playing with the rta, I decided to stack the PA subs. Then I ran Audyssey. Here's the graphs.
Red is with No Audyssey, Blue is after I ran Audyssey.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks ok, re measure and look at the waterfall graphs


----------

